# Meet the Mini Mints (a.k.a. even more additions)



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I think that a Stork visited my mice over Christmas. Look what I got....

One of the proud mummies (Sherbet, her litter was born last Friday and her sister Sookie's were born the day before)


















And here are some of the babies today (the rest were too busy feeding to get their photo taken )








(that one was taken two nights ago)














































This one is a bit of a Houdini and keeps jumping out my hands and can waddle at some speed!!













































There are about 20 babies :yikes; And I'm in love with them all :001_wub: :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwww ZT they are too cute, how can anything be that small. I want then and will you post them to me please.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

There is a bit of a mix in terms of markings - cow print, solids, siamese, and a couple of either foxes ot tans  And they are all mine :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What colour is the one that looks black? Are you really keeping them all, thats just mean.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> What colour is the one that looks black? Are you really keeping them all, thats just mean.


The black looking one is black with a little tan or white belly (colour isn't showing through well enough yet to tell. At the minute she looks like a minature version of Nibbler who will be leaving soon [massive tumour  She's still having fun though.])And yes - I'm keeping them. THey are mine, ALL MINE mwahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

OMG 2 doses of cuteness!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:  im loving the multi's and the baby mice! i think i need to steal them all from you


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I please have the cow print babies? You have no idea how much I NEED some cow print babies.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those are too cute


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> OMG 2 doses of cuteness!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:  im loving the multi's and the baby mice! i think i need to steal them all from you





Littlerat said:


> Can I please have the cow print babies? You have no idea how much I NEED some cow print babies.


No :001_tt2: They're MINE


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

OMG congrats !! 

was this ment to happen or did a little boy get too near ??? lol 

so so so cute !


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It was intended - although I was hoping to leave dad in so that he could have his sons for company. Sookie and Sherbet disagreed with that and chased him out though


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> It was intended - although I was hoping to leave dad in so that he could have his sons for company. Sookie and Sherbet disagreed with that and chased him out though


oh bum oh well women always now best  lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> oh bum oh well women always now best  lol


I guess I can forgiven them seeing as they are such good mums. They put all their babies in together and take it in turns to feed them while the other one goes out for a wander in the wheel and some food. Not bad for first time mums eh??


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

very good for first time mummies 
weve got lots of babies in my college they are sooooo cute


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, they're soo small and fuzzy :001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

So finally had all the babies out. 16 little fuzzy mice  The sexes? 11 boys and 5 girls


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How sweet.. zt.. Now don't you think you are being a tad selfish!!!!! Keeping them all... I want a pied!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im afraid i am going to have to steal them lol awwwwwwwwwww there adorable


----------



## laurvystein (Dec 21, 2009)

LOOOOOVE them! :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooops so that might be possibly another 11 cages, thats doable, just get rid of your bed, wardrobe etc and learn to sleep standing up.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ooops so that might be possibly another 11 cages, thats doable, just get rid of your bed, wardrobe etc and learn to sleep standing up.


I've decided that I need to kick out the rest of the family and then I will have plenty of space


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> I've decided that I need to kick out the rest of the family and then I will have plenty of space


Thats a very good idea, I think I might try that myself


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Um.....a recount of the babies has been done. Totals are now 18 with 12 boys  But they're so cute and they are starting to open their eyes now :001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, definitely 18 babies  Siamese, chocolate, fox and wonky cow markings  And they have opened their eyes :001_wub: _SOoo_ cute  And they are jumping around like loons - although one little boy has really sharp teeth  Will post piccies as soon as I find my adaptor again


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay, I can;t wait for pictures


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they are adorable!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

ohhhh *wants to see wonky moo cow meeces*


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry it's taken so long but due to stupid pooter issues I haven't even been on the internet for almost a month!! Anyway - here are the photos of the 18 little bundles of fuzzy cuteness for you to go gaga over 

The great adventure - how Indiana and Jones got their name (their eyes aren't even open at this stage and they started climbing the cage !)










Starting to open their eyes:









The mini mints together:

























Taking a break after all the adventures:









Jones:









Hubble









Itsy









Nibblet









Gideon









Trouble (I think he looks like he is wearing a thong :blush:









Hubble









Indiana (similar markings to Jones but black eyes instead of ruby and his marking is centred on his head)









Wow - this can be used for climbing too!!!









Semolina









Bitsy (she looks like she has been dragged backwards through a head but that's only because she scrambles backwards out from under the group huddle )









Vidal - so called because he keeps checking out my hair...









The perfect cage for 18 mice of mixed sex :lol:

























Sully (he's a little camera shy)









Bluey (eyes closed in front, only just starting to develop his siamese markings)









Oooo - they're more mice up there!! (Left to right we have Trouble, Bubble, BJ and Vidal - both BJ and Vidal are Siamese)









Bubble trying to build up the courage to go dwn the cage lid









Sully in the far right









Trebor









Minnie (as in Minnie the Minx as she is always causing trouble) and Niblet (the black one)









Fe









Semolina again









Nibblet's tum!








and running the gauntlet to get away from mum who she just nipped!

















Bitsy (at the front) and Itsy at the back


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sealey - my beautiful little red eyed Siamese boy. He's the only red eyed siamese I have and the only one that I've seen (all the others I've seen and have are black eyed.) The piccy doesn't do him justice, he has a darker coat colouring

















Bluey in more detail









Vidal being nosey









Indiana demanding attention









Trebor heading towards the coveted edible bell (he actually has light white markings on his underbelly hair so it makes him look like he has a frosty tum 









Gideon wanting a cuddle:









Jones thinking about eating the toilet roll tube









Aren't they cute!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg how cute are they. I want them all, please post them to me.. Are you planning on keeping them all?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg how cute are they. I want them all, please post them to me.. Are you planning on keeping them all?


Keeping them all - the boys are living together just now in a savic roddy until their freddy 2 cage comes in and the girls are staying with their mums. The girls are fighting more than the boys! Besides, I think I might lose two of my girls soon (Nibbler and Tails ) Nibbler has a massive tumour and although it isn't hurting her because of where it is it will mean that it will eventually start to cause her problems going to the toilet so I won't have an option  Here are piccies - the lump is actually bigger than that and these piccies were only taken two weeks ago 

























And Tails developed a mystery lump last weekend. It wasn't there on Friday night and on Saturday it appeared making her look like she has a hunch. The vet doesn't think it's a tumour but it;s too hard to be a n abscess and it's getting bigger  So with the babies reminding me so much of these two I really don't want to get rid of them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg thats horrible hun, cant the vet remove the lumps?


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Omg poor nibbler  Trebor (i think its the name) of the jet black. He/she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg thats horrible hun, cant the vet remove the lumps?


Because of where it is they said it's too much of a risk as the tumour could have grown in and around her rectum and bladder :crying: With her being 16 months old as well and the size of the tumour the vet has said that it would probably be inoperable because she wouldn't take to the anaesthetic and if she did pull through by the time she recovers she could have secondary tumours growing :crying:



ShannonLouise. said:


> Omg poor nibbler  Trebor (i think its the name) of the jet black. He/she is gorgeous!!!!!!


Trebor is a he


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

omg, poor Nibbler and Tails. I didn't know the tumor was that big :crying:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awwww, I just seen all th epictures of the babies, I want them alllllllllllll :001_wub:


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous! I don't blame you for keeping every single one Zany!


----------

